

'Star Wars hoverbikes' may be coming to the US military - merah
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33244861

======
TrevorJ
We've had something similar since the 60's:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Williams_X-
Jet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Williams_X-Jet)

From the info I've found it looks like it was never adopted because it didn't
fill a niche that helicopters or unmanned vehicles didn't do better. I also
read that it required quite a bit of concentration to fly it. Nowadays that
would be a non issue if we parked some sensors and software between the pilot
input and the control surfaces.

